# Aurora IL, Brand new Gaming group forming



## Halma (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I am very interested in starting up a 4e campaign; either I DM or I can give the reigns over to someone else.  I would prefer to host the game at my house either way (I have cleared this with my girlfriend) here in Aurora, IL (right by fox valley mall), but I can be persuaded to come to someones home if it is not to far from Aurora.

I would like to have a game run on a once every two week basis.

After buying the new 4e books I am itching to play.  I have been playing for 25+ years, and I have only recently left my regular group.  I am in my mid 30's, and most of my games are serious games with a stress on FUN.  As a DM, I am a gritty, but fair DM that stresses PC's making their own choices (no Railroading), and suffering consequences or reaping the rewards for bad or good play respectfully.  I was contemplating starting up an ongoing campaign of my design, starting the Characters out at 1st lvl.  Please email if you are interested or know of anyone in my area that would be interested.  

Thanks a bunch,

Halma


----------



## Halma (Jun 15, 2008)

Bump bump


----------



## Halma (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bump??*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> Bump bump





Bump again


----------



## Halma (Jun 19, 2008)

*bump*



			
				Halma said:
			
		

> Bump again



anyone in chicagoland area need more players/DM?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 23, 2008)

Halma said:
			
		

> anyone in chicagoland area need more players/DM?




It always seems like you're looking for a game, when my group's already full up.    

By the by, you haven't been around the Chicago Gamedays lately, have you?


----------

